

A Mystery Solved: "Fake Steve" Blogger Comes Clean - New York Times - joshwa
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/06/technology/06steve.html?ex=1344052800&en=8ab7e0cf79cf8e96&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
far33d
This was so much more fun when it could still possibly be the man himself....

~~~
ivankirigin
indeed. The blog was really a good read sometimes.

That fake steve got up in rankings on most important tech people is proof of
that :)

------
rms
Go go New York Times

"The book, in part, led to Mr. Lyons's unmasking. Last year, his agent showed
the manuscript to several book publishers and told them the anonymous author
was a published novelist and writer for a major business magazine. The New
York Times found Mr. Lyons by looking for writers who fit those two criteria,
and then by comparing the writing of "Fake Steve" to a blog Mr. Lyons writes
in his own name, called Floating Point (floatingpoint.wordpress.com)."

The NYT also gets to IM the man himself.

"[Steve Jobs] said in an instant message conversation that he had no interest
in reading Mr. Lyons's novel. "

------
sabat
Here's the crazy thing for me: I know Dan Lyons. Or, I knew him a few years
ago. Here I am, a huge FSJ fan. I have the t-shirts. The RSS feed is on my
google home. And not for a moment did I suspect it was Dan.

